# General Anesthesia for a spinal injection



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, 
My provider gave general anesthesia (prone) to a patient for a spinal injection (62311). 
The injection was performed by another physician. 
There is no crosswalk code mentioned for 62311. 
I am wondering if this may be billable as:
01992 with modifier 23 "Unusual Anesthesia" submitted with the anesthesia record.

Is there any information out there regarding this issue?
Please let me know what you think!
(Texas case)

Thank you!

~Melissa, CPC


----------



## dwaldman (Jul 3, 2013)

I would just report 01992 AA


----------



## enancy79 (Jul 16, 2013)

01992 would be appropriate for that scenario.  Use your correct modifiers,  QZ or AA depending on your providers credentials. No "unusual anesthesia" was performed.


----------



## aftab.alam620@gmail.com (Jul 17, 2013)

I would go with "enancy", correct code would be 01992 for prone position with AA/QZ


----------



## lydianhernandez (Aug 26, 2013)

I would like to know the answer to this as well. 
I bill lumbar procedure for lumbar steroid injection. I've billed 00630 for lumbar procedure with appropriate  modifier but insurance will still not pay.


----------



## capricew (Aug 27, 2013)

i would have to disagree, cpt 62311 is not normally performed under general anesthesia so the the unusual anesthesia would be reported with records that document why the general anesthesia was needed

just my opinion.....


----------

